# Forum in English  > Computer security: software  > AntiViruses, Anti-Adware / Spyware / Hijackers  >  DOS antivirus

## yotta

hi
i am looking for antivirus who scan under DOS (bootable),cause i have a problem to start my computer under windows to scann it.
i tried with safe mode but it don't work.

----------


## Rene-gad

> i am looking for antivirus who scan under DOS (bootable)


Try this: http://antivirus.about.com/gi/dynami...oad_fpdos.html
Otherwise you could use BartPE with McAfee command line scanner:
http://www.nu2.nu/pebuilder/plugins/
http://www.nu2.nu/pebuilder/pluginhelp/mcafee.htm

----------


## Omar666

Sorry for posting this here :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

I just wanna know what BlockReason.0 is.

It is a frequent result in my usage of the online virusscan VirusTotal.

----------

